# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  My new poopers! :)

## BlueisallIneed

I got these guys from an Elementary school teacher. She had to take them out of her class room, after having the for a year and was going to let them go in the wild if no one would take them....so here they are with me in a better home!  :Smile:

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

I am so glad that you saved them. 
releasing them at any time would be a bad idea.  

I am guessing that they are both female or juvenile males since that don't have the 
pink glands at their arm pits. 
I now have 7 in my 46G bow front and they are being fed very well now.
when I got them they were really skinny.
They are really lucky to have such a good keeper now.

----------


## bill

very cool of you to save the little ones  :Smile:  i can't ever turn an animal away either....lol

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Thank you guys  :Smile:  it was really lucky me, there are characters so funny and cute!

----------


## MatthewM1

This is so funny I'm actually adopting an ACF from a preschool tomorrow. Poor thing has lived its whole life on goldfish flakes and what ever tank mates they tried giving him.

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------

mpmistr

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> This is so funny I'm actually adopting an ACF from a preschool tomorrow. Poor thing has lived its whole life on goldfish flakes and what ever tank mates they tried giving him.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


That is crazy! They did the same thing. They were feeding then goldfish flakes too. They had 3 but one died before it got to me  :Frown:  , and in a little plastic bin with a few blue pebbles! I don't get it, why do they have to do this to animals no matter how small. And they are teaching kids the wrong way of taking care of an animal. Fish food for frogs, OK....

----------


## MatthewM1

Yeah these poor little things, living off of what ever info walmart gave them when they picked em up. 

Based on what I was told the frog I'm picking up is several years old about a 5" female albino ACF with a deformed spine(I'm assuming this is from the gold fish flake diet) as for housing I believe she has a 10 gal with a heater and filter but has little gravel along the bottom. 
After I get her home I gotta get rid of the pebbles and then im gonna fatten her up with some nightcrawlers. I'll probably start a new thread with some pics once I get her home and set up. 
Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Tony

Not all "fish food" is bad and not all frog/turtle/newt food is good. Read your labels.

----------


## Tony

> Yeah these poor little things, living off of what ever info walmart gave them when they picked em up. 
> 
> Based on what I was told the frog I'm picking up is several years old about a 5" female albino ACF with a deformed spine(I'm assuming this is from the gold fish flake diet) as for housing I believe she has a 10 gal with a heater and filter but has little gravel along the bottom. 
> After I get her home I gotta get rid of the pebbles and then im gonna fatten her up with some nightcrawlers. I'll probably start a new thread with some pics once I get her home and set up. 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2



The deformed spine is almost always a sign of poor nutrition when the frog did not morph that way. I would not be surprised if she was feed lots of goldfish as well.

----------


## Miss Blue

so glad there are other people out there saving these little guys from poor diet/living conditions! i am just so in love with my ADF's and could not imagine keeping them in the tiny little "home" they came in!

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

"They are really lucky to have such a good keeper now." I hope everyone know I was referring to *BlueisallIneed*
and not me.  LOL

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> "They are really lucky to have such a good keeper now." I hope everyone know I was referring to *BlueisallIneed*
> and not me.  LOL


 lol thank you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kmichael55

Cute!

----------

